# Extravagance



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats the single, most extravagant piece of kit you have bought then. By that, I do not mean the most expensive item. I mean the thing you do not really need but bought it anyway, and, probably regret it now.....this is coffee related but, I am thinking along the gold toothpick lines if you follow me.

I think for myself, it was an e61 adapter that lets you put coffee pods into your machine. I bought it so as when one person in particular comes round, I can say it is the equivalent to instant coffee, which is all they drink


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

At the moment, it's my La Pavoni and Porlex grinder because I haven't used either in months. The Porlex, OK it's a handy thing to have. But not using a beautiful lever machine? I hang my head in shame!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

pod adapter .. heh .... I have one of them so I can make "costa" coffee for my wife









my most pointless item has to be the amount of pods I bought for it and the variation of them ... oooh 100% arabica, 75% arabica .... damn they all taste crap, and its taking me a year to get rid of them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Push tamp probably. Expensive, you can get tampers for much cheaper, the Torr I was using before was a fine piece of kit so it was a fairly wanton purchase but love it.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Second mythos


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Feldgrind - used it once so far


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah Mr Shades, we could have talked, I just ordered a Feldgrind! I see the added value of this thread now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Since I probably have quite a few things, I will chuck in a cafelat pf that doubles up as a naked by removing the bottom......looked at it a few times but cannot bring myself to use it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That Gaggia Tin Man that you bought off me dfk41. Don't suppose you want to sell it back to me for twopence? Definitely did not need a manual level machine as a student!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it's in the spirit of this thread - my 58.4 convex black ti Goldfinger. I completely didn't need it but Coffeechap was doing a deal on them and it just looked so sexy. As far as want vs need goes, this was pure extravagance. Just having it in your hand is a satisfying experience (oo-er!)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

elonii said:


> At the moment, it's my La Pavoni and Porlex grinder because I haven't used either in months. The Porlex, OK it's a handy thing to have. But not using a beautiful lever machine? I hang my head in shame!


I thought you were going to put it in your truck to while away the time while 'him indoors' is underwater? Overkill for a mobile setup but better than going unused?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> That Gaggia Tin Man that you bought off me dfk41. Don't suppose you want to sell it back to me for twopence? Definitely did not need a manual level machine as a student!


I had forgotten all about that. It went to my brother and I had completely forgotten what happened to it. I will have to ask him!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Feldgrind - used it once so far


I bought a Hausgrind, used it half a dozen times then sold it.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Has to be my pergtamp. There is not doubt that a cheaper piece of kit would have done the job but I love the way it looks and feels in the hand.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got to be my Marlgut Palm Tamper

My latest acquisition, totally unnecessary but really take pleasure in using it.

It's the weight that does it for me


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I thought you were going to put it in your truck to while away the time while 'him indoors' is underwater? Overkill for a mobile setup but better than going unused?


I will probably end up doing that, I sort of wanted something "new" but I doubt I can justify it given the la pav hasn't really had much use. Need to get my roast on and get a good bean collection going so I can try to dial in the grinder. We are away for the first time this weekend, and it's already looking like I'll be a coffee-less wonder


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Either my second set of Hario scales, just in case my current set fail (never used since bought a year ago) or my hausgrind and aeropress, used for 3 weeks of the year when we go to our apartment


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

working dog said:


> Either my second set of Hario scales, just in case my current set fail (never used since bought a year ago) or my hausgrind and aeropress, used for 3 weeks of the year when we go to our apartment


I have a PID'd Silvia for sale that you can make your most extravagant purchase for your apartment in Bulgaria!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

working dog said:


> Either my second set of Hario scales, just in case my current set fail (never used since bought a year ago) or my hausgrind and aeropress, used for 3 weeks of the year when we go to our apartment


I currently have a wanted thread for said scales if you ever feel the need to declutter


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think it's Hario scales for me too. I like the timer, but found that using my watch is just as good. Or the Bonavita kettle, iPhone, iPad, Fitbit, etc. which are usually somewhere near me anyway.

I kinda fancy Brewistas again (returned them due to water damage) or Acaia scales, but the latter are too damn expensive to justify.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah I want Acaia scales as well, fortunately for my wallet they dont fit under the Vivi, La pavoni or elektra ..... looks like it will have to wait until I buy a "big" machine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rocket R58

Compak E10

Gene 101

Gene 1200

2 x Vario

Brazen brewer

all the other endless bits that are sat in the cupboard.

Could have just bought a nespresso and been contempt.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Froggystyle, fancy a swap compak e10 for mythos?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that use of 'contempt' was a 'Froggian slip'. You'd never be content with a Nespresso machine! But yeah, sometimes it does seem like the whole kit and caboodle is a massive extravagance. But we're worth it! ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

oddknack said:


> Froggystyle, fancy a swap compak e10 for mythos?


Nah, love the E10.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Acaia scales. Bought when stock levels were challenging and without much thought.

Passed on to new happy home for a slight loss, offset by the chance to meet and chat with a fellow forum member on a nice sunny day (johnealey).

We coffee-nuts need to stick together.

At the opposite end - Brazen and Feldgrind get daily usage and are probably my smartest buy so far.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

bronc said:


> I have a PID'd Silvia for sale that you can make your most extravagant purchase for your apartment in Bulgaria!


That would be instant divorce. And no espresso for a week makes me enjoy it more when I get home


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I currently have a wanted thread for said scales if you ever feel the need to declutter


I'll be keeping them for the unforseen spillage that kills my current set - its a case of when this happens rather than if it happens


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I think it's Hario scales for me too. I like the timer, but found that using my watch is just as good. Or the Bonavita kettle, iPhone, iPad, Fitbit, etc. which are usually somewhere near me anyway.
> 
> I kinda fancy Brewistas again (returned them due to water damage) or Acaia scales, but the latter are too damn expensive to justify.


Had a set of Acaia scales but I dont use my V60 enough to justify the cost - theres another extravagance. V60 used a handful of times


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Definitely Acaia scales for me. I've never even tried Brewered coffee. Thank god for the Bluetooth function then!


----------

